# Time restricted eating and 8000 steps a day.



## Morning bird (Mar 30, 2016)

Wondering what works for other people diet and exercise wise ?

Over the many years of being overweight I've tried various diets. Cabbage soup diet often led to a good quick weight loss which I rapidly put back on each time it finished. As I get to know myself better I know as soon as I say, " I can never have cake/ crisps" all I will think about is cake and crisps!

I'm now doing the time restricted diet, eating within a 10 hour window usually between 10 am and 8 pm. I was trying it with a 5:2 diet but then didn't have the energy for as much exercise as I'd like so thought I was biting off more than I could chew ( or not biting off enough to chew) to maintain that for the long term. I'm weighing myself on the Wii fit plus most days and doing EA active workouts ( aerobics, lunges, squats, high knees etc ). I set myself a target with the Wii of losing 1lb every fortnight which I have not failed to achieve since starting all this on the 18th Feb. Since the 18th Feb I have lost 8 lbs. My goal has been to lose a stone by the end of July so I'm well on track. Setting a small goal but achieving it actually motivates me to keep going. 

I'm adding in back exercises most days for my bulging discs and hitting my 8000 steps most days, sometimes I hit the 10,000. My diet is healthier now than it's ever been. We don't have cake or crisps in the house and I could be a poster girl for spinach !Occassionally we have treats but my cravings are so much more under control now. I think I need to try and get to grips with how many carbs to eat a day, but that's more interesting than daunting for me now. 

Have had quite a few meals out lately but by compensating at other meal times and with exercise have not gone madly off track. Played badminton (doubles)for two hours on Sunday and felt so much more agile on the court. Thought I was dying afterwards though!

In the bad weather I've been doing my steps while watching tv. The great thing about being a menopausal woman is that you use a lot of steps wandering between rooms wondering what you're looking for. . .

Wishing you all the best with dieting, healthy eating and exercise. Finding what works for me has been a wonderful stress reliever.


----------



## Robin (Mar 30, 2016)

Morning bird said:


> while watching tv. The great thing about being a menopausal woman is that you use a lot of steps wandering between rooms wondering what you're looking for. . .


Ha! Great for the fitness, isn't it. I now run upstairs the moment I think of something I need, I know if I wait til I'm going up anyway, I'll have forgotten what it is I wanted. ( though my classic is, go upstairs for something, get distracted by something else, come down again without original object).
Well done on the weight loss and for keeping up the good intentions.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2016)

I so miss not having stairs and an airing cupboard (now live in a bungalow with a Combi boiler) cos I used to be able to go upstairs and walk along the landing as far as the airing cupboard and then contemplate it whilst I tried to recall Why? before progressing into any other actual room.  I - seriously - must have had the TIDIEST airing cupboard ever seen.  Lovely!

Now I'll be in the kitchen or the bedroom, see things that need doing and 10 minutes later hear a voice saying 'Where are you - I thought you said you were making a cup of tea?' ...........


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 30, 2016)

Weight watchers and walking has worked for me. Ive lost just over 7 stone in just over 2 years.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Weight watchers and walking has worked for me. Ive lost just over 7 stone in just over 2 years.


Well done Stich. Walking is good, you don't see many overweight postmen


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 5, 2016)

I love walking. going to a gym doesnt interest me at all, it never has, and I cant swim. I live in a lovely area with loads of places to walk of a weekend. I work in Central London so again plenty of places to walk of a lunchtime. And as long as its not raining I walk from Liverpool Street station to the office each day (35 mins each way) It helps clear your head after being stuck in the office.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I love walking. going to a gym doesnt interest me at all, it never has, and I cant swim. I live in a lovely area with loads of places to walk of a weekend. I work in Central London so again plenty of places to walk of a lunchtime. And as long as its not raining I walk from Liverpool Street station to the office each day (35 mins each way) It helps clear your head after being stuck in the office.


Good for you Stich !  You have time to think when walking. & you are right lots of nice places to walk/peddle in the "Big City"


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2016)

The sun is out everyone !  Its sunday tomorrow so get out in the fresh air .      It will prob rain now ive said that


----------

